
Ask HN: Documentation to QA Bot? - ryuta
Just add your Documentation Text and you ask questions from it (example: How do i do this, Can you support this? etc). You don&#x27;t have to give any question-answer pairs, the system learns from the text and gives the best answer for a question, so basically no training required. Does it sound useful as a product?
======
billconan
yes, but how? I researched this idea before, didn’t find any good QA model.

~~~
ryuta
Can you test out a demo([http://blog-
wordpress.adymatic.com/2019/04/09/fastspring-dem...](http://blog-
wordpress.adymatic.com/2019/04/09/fastspring-demo-bot/)), and tell me if its
good enough? You can ask questions via the blue widget

